# Mri sc joint



## pscalici (Nov 2, 2015)

Do you know which code to use for MRI SC Joint?  Does this go under a Chest or Extremity?


----------



## ksaechao (Nov 2, 2015)

*Happy Monday!*

Depends on the purpose of the exam. But in this case per your question, I would look at MRI -->Joint 
(Sternoclavicular Joint) --> Upper Extremity --> 73221-73223. Hope that helps.


----------



## vlh12115 (Nov 2, 2015)

I agree w/  response from Sacteam. The SC joint is an upper extremity joint. If the CC or DX involves the area where the clavicle & sternum meets, then codes 73221 - 73223 would seem appropriate.


----------

